# What coccidia prevention/ treatment works the best for you?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey guys. I'd like to know what's your coccidia prevention and treatment

Because there is also a prevention feed. I don't know how well it works. So I was just wondering what product do you use the feed or liquid. Also post the brand and label name please! Thx.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use Sulmet which is a liquid. I have a very small herd so I just use for treatment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use corid for prevention and treatment. I try to do it every 21 days to once a month for growing kids, could be up to 1 year or close. So they achieve good growth.

I also give them a medicated grain as they grow, but they don't always get proper dosage from the grains, that is why I also do prevention. Nobel goat grower or something that has medicated for cocci. Check the labels.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/purina-noble-goat-grower-16-medicated-goat-feed-50-lb


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

People locally mentioned sulmet doesn't work for them down here.
But I have heard good things about cord for prevention.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I like using Baycox, it's only one treatment instead of a 3 or 5 day treatment using Sulmet or Corrid.

You can order it here, and it's on sale right now: https://racehorsemeds.com/product/toltrazuril-oral-suspension-200ml-baycox-copy/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We use Baycox here as well...preventive dose at 3 weeks old and a booster in 10 days if treatment is needed....we will redose if circumstances require it...


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Baycox (or it's generic twin) as prevention and treatment, if needed.

I also feed medicated feed when they are old enough to eat the proper amount to get a theraputic amount of the medication.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

happybleats said:


> We use Baycox here as well...preventive dose at 3 weeks old and a booster in 10 days if treatment is needed....we will redose if circumstances require it...


Hi!

what is the dosage?

thanks


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Baycox has always worked great for me!
I dose every 3 weeks for prevention until the kids are 4 months old. Dosage is 1 cc per 5 lbs of body weight.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I use a mineral mix that my vet makes up for cattle. I mix it in my loose salt, It has selenium copper & Bovatec in it. Bovatec is often given to cattle to help weight gain but it also controls cocci. I have wondered if the weight gain cattle get is from the control of cocci. It has been good to me.
when my lambs start to have trouble with cocci I have seen them spend a lot of time at the salt box. by adding bovatec to the salt the lambs self medicate


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Hi!
> 
> what is the dosage?


we buy the 5% and dose at 1 cc per 5# once at three weeks old as a preventive...a second dose in 10 days if treatment is needed

there is no reason to dose regularly. Baycox works differently then other treatments...If moms have high levels of cocci, or weather has been abnormally wet, then we will do a second round...



> Toltrazuril affects schizonts, micro- and macrogametes, but not the tissue cells of the host animals, as was shown in light and electron microscopic studies.
> 
> These findings suggest that toltrazuril interferes with the division of the nucleus and with the activity of the mitochondria, which is responsible for the respiratory metabolism of Coccidia.
> 
> ...


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Bay cox is 180 bucks locally holy smokes :O

Anyone know a good retailer to buy online?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I have found that they need to be dosed regularly for the first 4 months or they get coccidia.


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

I live in the northeast which is usually rainy in spring. I used to have a third of my kids come down with cocci before I started prevention. With prevention I have had zero cases (or at least no symptoms.) I have found Sulmet is fine for prevention but for treatment I had to dose like 3-4 times as much. With Dimethox I got good results both in 12% and 40%.
BTW, for those who use Corid do you treat w/B vitamins? I know many goaters who swear against Corid saying they have lost kids from resulting polio. I had a customer this year who had a breakout of cocci and one kid had very high numbers. She treated w/corid and it didn't kick out the cocci so the vet advised her to treat again, upping the dose. But the vet did not tell her to follow up with thiamine or Fortified B. The kid came back wonderfully, low numbers, bright pink color, etc. Then shortly after the kid could not get up and died after a few days.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Here Pam


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

BOERKING said:


> Bay cox is 180 bucks locally holy smokes :O
> 
> Anyone know a good retailer to buy online?


Yes baycox is expensive BUT you have to stop and consider that your not giving it for 5 days like the other meds. I have not sat down and done the math on it because to be totally honest the fact that you don't have to chase the little snore down for 5 days makes it well worth it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Anyone know a good retailer to buy online?


horseprerace.com


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

racehorsemeds.com


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

It's on sale at racehorsemeds. $39.99 for 5% 200 ml.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Yes baycox is expensive BUT you have to stop and consider that your not giving it for 5 days like the other meds. I have not sat down and done the math on it because to be totally honest the fact that you don't have to chase the little snore down for 5 days makes it well worth it!


AND, it is VERY effective!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

BOERKING said:


> Here Pam


 Yes, that is the stuff, it says for chickens on that label but, it is the same liquid strength for livestock as well.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi. I am still buying baycox but online. My goat needs a coccidia treatment so I bought corid for now. 

How long does usually US standard shipping take?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A week anyway, but it all depends.

You should have a way to track it and it should give an estimated time frame, though, I have had stuff arrive earlier than they predicated, LOL.


----------



## HomerzMarcia (May 22, 2015)

Hi Cathy,

A quick look on the internet did not show Baycox for sale in the US. Where do you get it?

I'm a very new goat mom, just breeding my two LaMancha does this fall, but want to be prepared.

Marcia - Mart, TX


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I just got my baycox from horse pre race,


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

But I found the dosing amount is low it will take alot for a bigger goat, I think it's 1cc #5


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it will take a lot but again you only have to dose once, so just think of that and try not to cringe when you give it lol


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

BOERKING said:


> But I found the dosing amount is low it will take alot for a bigger goat, I think it's 1cc #5


You will mostly be treating kids for cocci. The immune systems of adult goats can usually keep cocci in check. I've only had a flair up of cocci in an adult that was sick first from something else. But yes it does take a lot to dose a large goat. The fact that you only give it once is its biggest drawl.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Just saw new vet, she gives Albon for cocci. Dosed over 4 days.


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

Doesnt anybody here use natural methods to get rid of cocci or prevention? 

I usually use diatomaceous earth mixed with nutritional yeast (high in b vitamins) and rose hips (high in c vitamins), flax seed meal and garlic for worming. I add molasses to bind it all together. I talked with my vet about the use of diatomaceous earth and he said it did a wonderful job for internal parasites. I try to give my entire herd (except for young kids) this for 2 weeks out of the month. They love the mixture and lick it right off a spoon. 

When my young kids start to eat hay is when I start giving them the diatomaceous earth mixture (a very small amount). 

The garlic also seems to keep external parasites at bay. But when some of my young kids came down with lice, I first tried diatomaceous earth and the next day when we checked the lice was no longer present. When Iris came down with lice, I rubbed her down with coconut oil and it killed all of the lice. When we told the vet what we had used, he said that works well in addition to common cooking oil from your kitchen. 

I regularly check my goats lower eyelids and they are all healthy. 

No milk withdrawal required. No adverse effects due the worming chemicals. 

If I have to use pharmaceuticals, I will but would be my last resort. So far, I haven't which I am thankful for.


----------

